# Single Steppe Lemming- Bristol, Southampton and Exeter



## Mickelmarsh Mouse (Apr 21, 2010)

Mickelmarsh Mouse House is a home-run rodent rescue based in Bristol.

If you are interested in adopting Gregor please email us for an adoption form.

All applicants are required to complete an adoption form and pass a homecheck. Thank you for your understanding.

Contact details
Website:mickelmarshmouse
Email: mickelmarsh-mice(at)hotmail(dot)co(dot)uk

Does the animal have rescue back up: Yes
Location: BS5, Bristol, Avon
Transport available: Fairly regular transport to Southampton and Exeter.

Species: STEPPE LEMMING
Number of groups: 1

Group: 1
Number of animals: 1
Will the group be split: N/A
Sex: Male
Age(s): Elderly
Name(s): Gregor
Colours: Standard.
Neutered: No
Reason for rehoming: Previous owner became overwhelmed.
Temperament: Unused to handling, so would be best as a watching-only pet.
Gregor is very interesting to watch dig burrows and play on his wheel.
Medical problems: Lemmings are diabetic.
Other info: Due to his age we would only be looking to re-home Gregor locally, within the Bristol area.
We would also like him to go to someone with experience of the species, if possible.


----------



## Mickelmarsh Mouse (Apr 21, 2010)

Gregor is still waiting for his forever home.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

hes beautiful


----------



## Mickelmarsh Mouse (Apr 21, 2010)

Gregor is still here.


----------

